# Vettel e Raikkonen - Piloti Ferrari Campionato F1 2015



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Come è noto Vettel e Raikkonen saranno i piloti della rossa per il prossimo campionato di F1. 
In questo topic tutte le news sui due piloti ed i commenti sulle loro prestazioni nel mondiale 2015 di F1.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Chi sarà il più forte con la nuova Ferrari?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo me le loro prestazioni saranno quasi alla pari, alla fine Vettel dovrebbe prevalere perché va decisamente meglio sul giro secco e quindi avrà più possibilità di partire avanti rispetto al compagno...

però Alonso aveva tutto un altro passo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le loro prestazioni saranno quasi alla pari, alla fine Vettel dovrebbe prevalere perché va decisamente meglio sul giro secco e quindi avrà più possibilità di partire avanti rispetto al compagno...
> 
> però Alonso aveva tutto un altro passo



I piloti sono ottimi bisogna vedere la nuova Ferrari ....


----------



## Nicco (6 Febbraio 2015)

Vettel, dimostrerà di non essere un pilota qualunque.

Alonso è un signor pilota ma basta inneggiarlo a campione assoluto.


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2015)

A me sdubbia un po' Raikkonen, vedremo che annata farà..


----------



## juventino (9 Febbraio 2015)

La Minardi rossa farà un'altra stagione anonima. Cambia poco se farà meglio il crucco o il finlandese.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ferrari, Vettel: "I tempi sono maturi per vincere".


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2015)

Raikkonen e Vettel, dopo una simulazione di gara, hanno espresso giudizi positivi sulla nuova Ferrari. Si punta da subito alla seconda fila dietro le Mercedes ritenute ancora irraggiungibili.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2015)

Terzo posto per Vettel nel GP d'Australia. Raikkonen si è ritirato al giro 41 per problemi di fissaggio ad una gomma mentre era quinto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

Vettel secondo, dietro Hamilton, nelle qualifiche a Sepang. Solo undicesimo Raikkonen.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

Vettel ha vinto il GP della Malesia. Raikkonen quarto.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

Il topic sul GP della Malesia
http://www.milanworld.net/f1-gp-del...-marzo-2015-ore-9-00-programma-vt26809-2.html


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2015)

La gioia di Vettel a fine gara


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2015)

Nelle Q1 del GP di Cina Vettel e Raikkonen con i migliori tempi montando le gomme morbide.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Grande secondo posto di Raikkonen nel http://www.milanworld.net/f1-gp-del-bahrain-domenica-19-aprile-2015-ore-17-00-programma-vt27305.html
Quinto Vettel.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2015)

*Vettel vince il Gran Premio d'Ungheria 2015. Raikkonen sfortunatissimo è costretto al ritiro per problemi alla Power Unit quando era in seconda posizione. *


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2015)

Bellissima e rokambolesca gara!


----------



## Dany20 (26 Luglio 2015)

Raikkonen ha una sfortu a incredibile. Povero.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Luglio 2015)

Potevamo fare doppietta dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## Tic (26 Luglio 2015)

Eh ma Vettel vince solo per la macchina....

Oggi ha eguagliato Senna correndo 9 gare in meno di lui

Kimi troppo sfortunato, si poteva fare Doppietta dopo 5 anni...


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Luglio 2015)

Che sfiga atroce per Raikkonen oggi!!! Con la SC ho temuto ci potesse essere la beffa pure per Vettel. 

Hamilton già in vacanza con la testa. Maldonado ha fatto collezione di penalità ahahaha


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che sfiga atroce per Raikkonen oggi!!! Con la SC ho temuto ci potesse essere la beffa pure per Vettel.
> 
> Hamilton già in vacanza con la testa. Maldonado ha fatto collezione di penalità ahahaha



Se quella di Kimi di oggi è sfiga atroce , cos era quella di Massa a Interlagos 2008 ?  
Maldonado


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2015)

Che Gran Premio oggi...vittoria meritata di Vettel e sorprese a non finire.

Ecclestone cmq vergognoso a decidere di far vedere il meno possibile le Ferrari...è ora che va in pensione quel coso.


----------



## DannySa (26 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che Gran Premio oggi...vittoria meritata di Vettel e sorprese a non finire.
> 
> Ecclestone cmq vergognoso a decidere di far vedere il meno possibile le Ferrari...è ora che va in pensione quel coso.



E perché? senza Ferrari la Formula 1 non la guarderà più nessuno (già ora non credo ci sia tutto questo spettacolo).
Fino a 10 anni fà la guardavo assiduamente, col tempo si è cercato di rendere le Ferrari meno competitive e direi che ci sono riusciti molto bene, saranno 5-6 anni che non guardo una gara in diretta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E perché? senza Ferrari la Formula 1 non la guarderà più nessuno (già ora non credo ci sia tutto questo spettacolo).
> Fino a 10 anni fà la guardavo assiduamente, col tempo si è cercato di rendere le Ferrari meno competitive e direi che ci sono riusciti molto bene, saranno 5-6 anni che non guardo una gara in diretta.



Battibecco con la Ferrari...è un idiota.

Cmq io sono tornato a guardarle dall'anno scorso incuriosito dalla lotta Mercedes tra Hamilton e Rosberg. Avevo smesso anch'io di guardarle quando è calata la Ferrari di Schumacher.
Concordo che ora c'è meno spettacolo in Formula 1, vuoi perché Alonso, Hamilton non sono gli eredi di Schumacher, Senna, Lauda, Prost ecc.ecc. e ovviamente alla gestione di questo vecchio 80enne.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2015)

Raikkonen secondo e Vettel terzo nelle qualifiche del GP d'Italia 2015.


----------



## Nicco (6 Settembre 2015)

Partenza shock di raikkonen...


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

La sfortuna di Kimi non ha limiti.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2015)

Domani a Singapre Vettel in pole e Raikkonen terzo.


----------



## Tic (20 Settembre 2015)

Erano anni che non esultavo per una pole, 5 anni dopo una pole sull'asciutto ottenuto sempre a Singapore
Se invece contiamo quelle bagnate mi sa che parliamo di Germania o Inghilterra 2012


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2015)

Vettel ormai mi é simpaticissimo. E a pensare che lo odiavo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2015)

Vettel primo e Raikkonen terzo a Singapore.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Altro podio per Vettel terzo in USA. Raikkonen ritirato.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

Vettel oggi ha regalato la vittoria alle Mercedes non lasciando subito il primo posto a Leclerc.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vettel oggi ha regalato la vittoria alle Mercedes non lasciando subito il primo posto a Leclerc.



Nel primo stint era più veloce di Leclerc, per me c'è poco da dire oggi. La caciara al team radio è stata pessima, ma ciò nonostante Vettel ha meritato di stare davanti fino al pit stop.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vettel oggi ha regalato la vittoria alle Mercedes non lasciando subito il primo posto a Leclerc.



È stata la Ferrari a regalare la vittoria alla Mercedes, non Vettel (che tra l'altro era più veloce del compagno). Anche perché è rientrato dopo ai box e al primo posto c'era Leclerc a metà gara. Se poi il motore ha avuto un problema non è mica colpa sua. Colpa dell'affidabilità della macchina


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nel primo stint era più veloce di Leclerc, per me c'è poco da dire oggi. La caciara al team radio è stata pessima, ma ciò nonostante Vettel ha meritato di stare davanti fino al pit stop.





Pit96 ha scritto:


> È stata la Ferrari a regalare la vittoria alla Mercedes, non Vettel (che tra l'altro era più veloce del compagno). Anche perché è rientrato dopo ai box e al primo posto c'era Leclerc a metà gara. Se poi il motore ha avuto un problema non è mica colpa sua. Colpa dell'affidabilità della macchina



non può però non ubbidire ad un ordine di scuderia. la prossima volta leclerc non lo farà passare e chi ci rimetterà sarà solo la ferrari.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non può però non ubbidire ad un ordine di scuderia. la prossima volta leclerc non lo farà passare e chi ci rimetterà sarà solo la ferrari.



ma non è vero visto che l'ordine di scuderia è stato fatto ai box. secondo me non ha senso dire al pilota più veloce di alzare il piede nei primi giri, quando puoi benissimo invertire le posizioni anche alla fine. 

l'unica cosa che non ho capito è perché la Ferrari quando ha visto che Vettel aveva problemi gli ha chiesto di fermare la macchina in pista, quando magari poteva portarla lentamente ai box e non sarebbe uscita la VSC che ha fregato Leclerc

(col senno di poi cambia poco perché subito dopo la Williams è andata a sbattere e sarebbe uscita comunque la SC)


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma non è vero visto che l'ordine di scuderia è stato fatto ai box. secondo me non ha senso dire al pilota più veloce di alzare il piede nei primi giri, quando puoi benissimo invertire le posizioni anche alla fine.
> 
> l'unica cosa che non ho capito è perché la Ferrari quando ha visto che Vettel aveva problemi gli ha chiesto di fermare la macchina in pista, quando magari poteva portarla lentamente ai box e non sarebbe uscita la VSC che ha fregato Leclerc
> 
> (col senno di poi cambia poco perché subito dopo la Williams è andata a sbattere e sarebbe uscita comunque la SC)



Hanno detto che probabilmente non avrebbe nemmeno potuto farlo, sembrava proprio che la macchina non andasse più. Inoltre Marc Genè ha detto che in questi casi basta pochissimo per peggiorare le condizioni della macchina, quindi è sempre meglio fermarsi il prima possibile


----------

